# Peg Perego SIP 30/30 Primo Viaggio-problem



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I purchased the Primo Viagio after a lot of research. Now months later have realized that my son's head bobs forward (chin to chest) when he is asleep in the seat. Having searched online since it happened, this issue seems to be a common occurance since the seat is very upright.
After emailing Peg Perego (no reply) and phoning ("due to high call volume, please call back.....and so on") I am not sure what to do.

Does anyone have any info on this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Sitck a pool noodle under the carseat to get it to recline more. (I'm assuming this is rear facing?)


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply mamadelbosque. I can change the angle slightly by adjusting the base. There is a level within the base and the "ball' must lie in the green zone, which is does. Even if I adjust it to lie in the red the seat is still not very reclined (and I suppose not safe in a crash). I am concerned about changing it to much as it may compromise the crash safety, which is ironic as I don't consider head slumped to the chest very safe. This is just so frustrating.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Using a pool noodle to adjust for angle is perfectly safe. I would actually measure the angle of the seat and not rely on the indicator ofthis seat since it is so upright. Head slump is not safe, it can cause suffication. Until you get the head slump resolved, it isn't safe to use the seat.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
Using a pool noodle to adjust for angle is perfectly safe. I would actually measure the angle of the seat and not rely on the indicator ofthis seat since it is so upright. Head slump is not safe, it can cause suffication. Until you get the head slump resolved, it isn't safe to use the seat.

Thank you for your reply BathrobeGoddess!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

How old is he? My kids heads bobbed at a full 45 degree recline. For a baby with good head control, the head bob is generally not a safety issue. The risk of occlusion of the air way from the head being down is usually only a concern in very young babies who can't lift their head up, or in children with special needs and tonal issues. Some babies will bob less if they have something next to their heads to tip over to, like the tightly rolled recieving blankets we recommend placing along side baby to fill extra space/fit a baby in a seat that doesn't come with extra padding.

The angle issue is somewhat more complicated than simply saying "noodles are safe" and "ignore the recline indicator" the CPST Curriculum recommends following the manufacturers suggested recline level. I would not recommend a parent recline out of the "green zone" unless there was a broken level indicator or the manufacturer of the seat allowed you do to so. Also, some manufactures say "no noodle." So you need to check your manual.

All that is a long winded way of saying that for a not-newborn baby, with head control, in a new Peg, with the seat adjusted to be in the "green zone", I would not worry about the head bobbing while sleeping. Now, if it was a newborn, in an Evenflo Discovery that doesn't have an adjustable base, or a level indicator, I would be much more worried that the angle was wrong and there was a bigger safety risk. Best of luck mama! It's a frustrating thing, that head bob!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info ilovemyavery!

I did finally speak with a service rep at Peg Perego. She consulted their certified tech, and the reply was to adjust the base balance to the 'floor' angle of my car not my rear seat angle.
Also he (tech) recommended using the seat without the base and see if that helps the angle.

This whole issue is likely not that much of a problem now that my son is seven months (normal development, actually really strong body core and neck muscles). This has likely been occuring since he was younger but I just did not realize it. I finally noticed it one day when he was asleep in the seat and I had shut the car off and glanced at him sleeping.

I didn't have a mirror all this time as the police officer who installed our seat originally said that mirrors can be projectiles in the event of an accident.

Well now I have a mirror and notice the head bob issue a lot when he sleeps (plus his head is growing quite and large and heavy I suppose).


----------

